# Incredibles & Cars Blu-Ray this week... "Free"



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Both the Incredibles and Cars are being released on Blu Ray this week.

Disney is offering $10 Off, Incredibles if you have the DVD already
Disney is offering $8 Off, Cars if you have the DVD Already

Best Buy is offing both Incredibles and Cars for $24.99 each.
If you purchase both at the same time, Best Buy is knocking $10 off...

So that is $49.98 - $10.00; $39.98
Remove the $18 in coupons... $21.98

Then both movies contain 1 free ticket to Cars 2...

Here Tickets are $11 each for movies (but they say max value is $8.75)...
So if my local theater does give me full value (or I simply go daytime...)...

I am pretty much going to Blu-Ray on these for "free"... and just paying for the movie later on. 

I wanted to wait for the box set on Cars 1 and 2, but who knows if there will be one, and if it will be anything special.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Title is a bit misleading as not everyone goes to the theater, making the movie tickets worthless. Additionally, many people already have the Cars Blu Ray.

Other deals:

If you hunt around you can find a $5 off coupon for Target. They'll price match best buy, so you can get Incredibles by itself for $9.99 or Cars by itself for $11.99 (and still get a movie ticket in each if you need it).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Title is a bit misleading as not everyone goes to the theater, making the movie tickets worthless. Additionally, many people already have the Cars Blu Ray.


Hence why the "FREE" in quotes...

Not everyone has them on DVD already too...

Thanks for the tip on the target... I am going to have to dig that one up too.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Earl. I don't own Cars on BD and I've been looking forward to The Incredibles on BD so I jumped through the hoops for the coupons. No biggie, it was actually kind of fun.


----------

